# SF accident



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A bicyclist who died when he was hit by a Muni bus in the Richmond District was identified today as 22-year-old Derek Allen.

Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/10/08/BA741FQ77J.DTL&tsp=1#ixzz11n1vrUAG

I hate to wonder if he was on a no-brake fixie with no helmet. My old roommate worked in a trauma center in SF and said that was one of the most common types of patient to deal with. Either way, sad.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

there were some reports that he crossed in front of the bus - that said the MUNI drivers suck - they are over aggressive and dangerous, I don't care if you drive all day that doesn't give your the right run lights or cut me off.


----------



## Cliff O (Feb 10, 2004)

SFGate.com said:


> Allen, whose city of residence was not known, was heading north on the sidewalk of Sixth Avenue near Clement Street at about 5 p.m. Thursday when he rode off the curb and tried to cross in front of a 44 O'Shaughnessy bus traveling in the same direction, police said.​



Hopping off a sidewalk to cross a street in front of a moving bus doesn't usually result in a good outcome.

​


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Pictures here, not gruesome, but suggestive:
http://sfcitizen.com/blog/2010/10/0...atal-on-6th-avenue-between-geary-and-clement/

I think I see brakes, but can't tell much else.

Hopping off a sidewalk to cross a street sounds bad, but maybe there was a crosswalk there and he went at pedestrian speed. Still not the smartest idea, just saying that we don't know exactly how it happened.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

Any time I am commuting to or from work I make it a point to ride very defensively. I ride a straight line and when making turns or getting over I never assume and always make eye contact with anyone that can be a possible hazard as well as always staying in plain sight. 

I am going to throw out my observation. Looking at the pictures the sidewalk is heavily blocked by parked cars which would give very low visibility while moving into the street from both rider and driver. As well even if the bus driver did notice him on the sidewalk, the logic would be even if he lost sight of him behind the cars that he would be riding on the sidewalk. 

Either way this is a horrible tragedy and my prayers go out to the family of the victim, however I do not think the driver is to blame for this accident, the only advice I can give is, if your going to ride in the street, ride in the street and obey vehicle traffic laws. If your going to ride on the side walk, ride on the side walk and obey pedestrian laws. Don't just go back and forth because its just a matter of time before an accident happens when you surrender your control.

Chris


----------

